# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Anabolics for women and testosterone replacement therapy ~

## kolaking

Q & A series featuring DR. Rand McClain on the core issues of HRT/TRT for women.https://youtu.be/rr2C-gVw6DY?list=PL...RCps09TDo0qNZ0

----------

